# Suche dringend ein Programm, welches aus einem Foto ein "Kunstwerk" macht ...



## brauchehilfe (11. Mai 2006)

Ich suche dringend nach einem Grafikprogramm, welches aus einem eingescannten Foto ein tolles Gemälde auf Knopfdruck zaubert. Sowas habe ich irgendwo schon einmal gesehen. Evtl. gibt´s sowas auch von Corel o.ä. 

Es gibt dort verschiedene Malstile, welche man anwählen kann und die dann auf das Foto angewendet werden. Von Acryl, über Wasserfarben, moderne Kunststile bishin zu Andy Warhol-Art und Comic usw.

Außerdem wäre es sinnvoll, wenn noch verschiedene Rahmen- und Randeffekte dabei wären, die man auf das Bild projezieren kann.

Bitte keine Freeware. Es sollte schon einigermaßen professionell sein.

Vielen Dank - brauchehilfe


----------



## vault-tec (11. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Wie wär's mit Gimp? Ist kostenlos und kann sowas, z.B. so einen Ölgemälde- oder Wasserfarben-Effekt. 
Und wenn's keine Freeware sein soll, empfehle ich Paint Shop von Corel oder aber Photoshop von Adobe.

Gruß, Niko


----------



## brauchehilfe (12. Mai 2006)

@Azmodan

Danke für Dein Feedback. Das mit Photoshop ist mir klar. Nur möchte ich nicht allzu sehr rumpfrimeln um ein tolles Kunstwerk aus dem Foto zu machen. 1 - 2 Klicks und aus dem Foto soll ein Acrylbild mit Leinwandtextur und verwischtem Randeffekt werden.  

Gruß
brauchehilfe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Mai 2006)

Gimp bietet ein Plugin namens Gimpressionist. Das koennte sowas in der Art sein.


----------



## vault-tec (12. Mai 2006)

brauchehilfe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Azmodan
> 
> [...]
> 
> [...]


Wie soll ich das verstehen? Bin ich jetzt eine Software-Suchmaschine, oder was? 

Ich rekapituliere also nochmal:

Es soll *kein* Freeare-Programm sein, denn die sind dir ja nicht professionell genug. Also fällt das sehr gute, leicht erweiterbare und jetzt schon *3 mal* genannte Gimp schonmal weg.
Den ebensoguten und nicht-freien Photoshop kennst du auf einmal auch schon, obwohl du in deinem Eingangs-Post nicht gesagt hast, was du schon für Bildbearbeitungsprogramme kennst. Und er erfüllt nicht das, was du brauchst?
Du hast noch nicht geäußert, wieviel Geld du eigentlich bereit bist, für die entsprechende Software zu bezahlen. Ohne diese Information gestaltet es sich für Außenstehende schwierig, dir etwas zu empfehlen. Für Photoshop z.B. solltest du schon mal mit um die € 500 rechnen, für Paint Shop mit um die € 100. Also, wieviel möchtest du investieren?

So. Und zu guter Letzt empfehle ich dir, mal alle (Produkt-)Suchmaschinen, speziell www.froogle.de mit dem Suchbegriff "_Bildbearbeitung_" zu füttern, dann kannst du ganz leicht *selber* die perfekt auf deine Bedürfnisse zugeschnittene Software finden... 

Niko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Mai 2006)

Ich find Deine Ansprueche sowas etwas verdreht. Du willst ein Programm was Dir was richtig tolles liefert aber nichts dafuer tun. Alles muss mit ein 1 oder 2 Klicks machbar sein.
Und Freeware ist nicht professionell genug, soso... 

Vorschlag: Warum programmierst Du es nicht einfach selbst? Mit DoWhatIMean! sollte das ja kein Problem sein.


----------

